

The CodeSprint Post-Mortem: Statistics and Lessons Learned - mikeinterviewst
http://blog.interviewstreet.com/2011/10/codesprint-post-mortem-statistics-and-lessons-learned/

======
anrope
Useful as it is, I hope the high valued problems will become a bit more
diverse, involving topics other than graph theory.

Despite that, and some late-game changes, I think this first codesprint event
went off really well. I think the interviewstreet guys have done a good job of
identifying the more pressing issues in their writeup, and this gives me
confidence that they understand and can improve on those issues next time
around. Good job, and good luck!

